# Test prop appearance



## FordFan (Apr 1, 2014)

Refresh my memory....what does test prop look like? This has a grainy texture similar to very fine sand, white, with a bubble gum smell.

Nothing like test enanthante.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah ford. 120melt point. Grainy white texture.. if more yellow and smells pissy its testpp.


----------

